
Show HN: HyperDev – dev playground for full-stack web apps by Fog Creek - Yahivin
https://hyperdev.com/about/
======
Yahivin
Hey HN, we're excited to show you our beta of HyperDev, a developer playground
for quickly building full-stack web apps. I'll try and respond to comments as
I can.

~~~
egusa
congrats on the launch, it looks really easy to use

~~~
Yahivin
Thanks!

------
d2p
Is this just free while in beta, or will it be free/have a free tier
afterwards?

~~~
Yahivin
Part of the beta is to gather information on costs and usage so we can put up
sensible pricing at some point. There will be always be a free tier but we're
still figuring out the right caps/limits.

------
d2p
Is this intended just for prototyping/dev or full hosting of production apps?

~~~
Yahivin
Right now we're currently in beta and that could be a bit riskier than some
people are comfortable with for their production apps.

As the HyperDev platform matures it will be great for production apps. We're
already hosting some components of HyperDev in the platform itself:

Community page: [https://hyperdev.com/#!/project/cosmic-
flower](https://hyperdev.com/#!/project/cosmic-flower)

Gallery page: [https://hyperdev.com/#!/project/cosmic-
panther](https://hyperdev.com/#!/project/cosmic-panther)

------
d2p
Will there be options to have code stored in Kiln/GitHub/whatever?

~~~
Yahivin
We have plans to integrate with existing services and provide easy import
export. We'll let you know when the features are released :)

------
d2p
Which server side technologies are currently supported and/or planned?

~~~
Yahivin
Currently Node.js.

Python and others: Coming Soon™

------
meagher
Custom domains?

~~~
Yahivin
Custom domains aren't directly supported in the beta yet, but you can use
CloudFlare or CloudFront and Route53 to wrap your HyperDev app with a custom
domain and it will work fine. We plan to make this easier for people in the
future.

~~~
d2p
Does the word "yet" mean that this is a planned future feature?

~~~
Yahivin
It's on our roadmap, but I can't give you a date :)

